# Check out this Dragon Fruit



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Crazy looking fruit but had a great and distinct sweet taste


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

And the inside


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

That was grown here?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yep
In NW Houston
But must be protected from freeze


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice Mudskipper!! Dragon fruits are VERY good for you as well....I've got one that is 14 years old.Averaging 30-40 fruits a year.How did you like when the flowers bloomed into the actual fruit? My parents have the rare yellow kind,everything is the same accept the inside is yellow.If you like,I'll be making a trip over there and can give you a cutting out of it.:cheers:


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice job!

what variety? 

did you grow it on a single-pole trellis?

It will freeze in NW Houston, be ready to cover it in December.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

what's the growth rate .. from cutting to fruiting?
thanks


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Cool fruit. I want to try them here closer to coast. ;p


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

Fishing Logic said:


> Cool fruit. I want to try them here closer to coast. ;p


yeah me too .. looking at ordering cuttings on ebay .. just need to time it for fruiting next fall ..


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This was not mine
They sell these at the fruit tree sale every year with urban harvest
This persons tree was massive!... They cut it back every year before the frost

She has it on a big trellis


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/4094163468.html
Varieties available: Voodoo Child, Yellow Dragon, Dark Star, Haley's Comet, Bloody Mary, American Beauty

http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/4088410875.html

There's a few that show up on search


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://urbanharvest.org/documents/1...ruit.pdf/1c9dd3ba-7e21-446f-a803-279d4a00b4c9

From the link it says the American Beuty is the one that does not need cross pollination

I have read that since the flower blooms at night, it dependes on moths and bats to help with pollination

People who grow these in a commercial environment go out after 10pm and help with pollination


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

Where can I get a dragonfruit plant? I live near the Houston area if any help.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I would call around to the local nurserys but they have them at the big fruit tree sale at the urban harvest annual event in January 

They do it now in the parking lot of the HCC campus on 610 near Pinoak


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The inside of the fruit appears to look a little like a red version of a kiwi.

Would you describe the flavor as similar?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I ate a spoon full.... It had a simular texture of kiwi.... But a different taste

You don't have to grow these to get a fruit

The Asian markets sell them and on occasion HEB gets them too

We ate this one right after it was picked, but she told me they taste better chilled


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Sportfishing29 said:


> Where can I get a dragonfruit plant? I live near the Houston area if any help.


Try Joesph's Nursery in Pearland. The folks that own the place are Vietnamese and they have a lot of cool fruit trees there.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I stopped by RCW near 249 and the beltway

They had them half off - big ones in 3 gal pots for $15

I grabbed the only two Zamoranos 
http://www.tropicalfruitnursery.com/dragon/pages/Zamorano.htm

Link for the info on the variety


----------



## Rannman (Nov 22, 2013)

*Yellow designating*

Hi all, I'm trying to get in touch with Mud skipper to find out more about his yellow flesh dragonfruit. I collect dragonfruit and I am always on the lookout for more varieties to add to my collection. I've never heard of this type of Dragonfruit so any info would be appreciated. Thanks Anthony.


----------



## Rannman (Nov 22, 2013)

*Yellow Dragonfruit*

Sorry. I'm actually trying to get in touch with RL whaler. I collect D/Fruit and am always looking for new varieties. If anyone can help, thanks in advance. Anthony.


----------

